# Father-in-law just acquired a Kubota B7410



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

As the title says, my father-in-law just acquired a B7410, and get this, it only has 127 hours on it.

I haven’t gotten my hands on it yet, but I have started doing some research. Fortunately, it uses the same size oil filters as my GR2120. As far as the engine goes, it looks like it an almost identical engine to mine as well.

This is a gear tractor, so that will likely be the only part that will need some figuring, but with so few hours on it, I doubt it will need any work anytime soon. I’ll the oil changed and check the UTF. Hopefully, the clutch hasn’t seized or anything like that.

Any one have a WSM for these by any chance?


----------



## DongFeng Johnny (May 7, 2021)

marc_hanna said:


> As the title says, my father-in-law just acquired a B7410, and get this, it only has 127 hours on it.
> 
> I haven’t gotten my hands on it yet, but I have started doing some research. Fortunately, it uses the same size oil filters as my GR2120. As far as the engine goes, it looks like it an almost identical engine to mine as well.
> 
> ...


https:therepairmanual.com Kubota available online pdf free


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

They want $34 for it, which is the highest WSM price I’ve seen.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've seen a few sites, but I feel they could be a bit shady!?!


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I got one for my GR2021 and for my Ds4110 without problem. I’m inclined to just go the cheapest route, but if I can get one for free that would be best.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

So, had my first look at it today. Nice machine in immaculate shape. Bonus, it came with a full workshop manual and parts manual!


----------

